

Autism:  A Disease of the Rich? - indiejade
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/16/autism-a-disease-of-the-rich/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FreakonomicsBlog+%28Freakonomics+Blog%29

======
indiejade
Here's a link to the study:

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0011551)

 _A compelling argument has been made that the positive associations between
SES and ASD prevalence that have been observed likely are due either in part
or entirely to ascertainment bias [22]–[24], [30], [31]. For example, it has
been suggested that “more parents of high social class families [have] the
necessary information and financial resources to find their way to the
specialized facilities” [23] and “a knowledgeable and determined parent of an
autistic child [is] more likely to obtain an informed diagnosis” [24]._

Interesting to explore whether the diagnosis is resultant from "better"
(higher paid?) doctors' opinions or if the frequency of ASD really would be
higher among that strata of socioeconomic status.

